# Nubuck leather for pouches



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

Does anyone have experience using nubuck leather? Does it wear well and work for this application?

If yes Tandy leather company has nubuck leather 8 Sq ft regularly priced $79.99 on sale for $24.99. Does anyone want to split a hide, make a joint purchase?

http://www.tandyleatheroutlet.com/p-297-nubuck-belly-4-to-5-oz-black.aspx

Daniel


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nubuck works well for pouches....but they take quite a bit of use to break them in. If you have a way to thin the leather then you will puoches that last a long time.


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

So if I split nubuck it would be appropriate thickness. What weight of leather do you use for your pouches. Is chamois leather too thin?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I was given a small piece to try. There was enough for 2 or 3 pouches. I'm not sure what the weight was, but it's thicker than I would normally use. It took several hundred rounds to begin to break in the pouch. One thing that I liked...there was no stretch to it. After well over 1000 shots, I still feel that it needs to break in some.

Since I have no way to split the leather, I will have to use it as is. I do know that if I needed a pouch to outlast many, many sets of bands...nubuck is a great choice

Todd


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you Todd


----------

